# 12 Rex/Dumbo Pups needing homes in a few weeks (GA)



## Korra

These pups will be needing REALLY great homes in a couple of weeks. Their mom was a rescue and she popped out 16 babies, but 4 did not make it. However, these 12 are so adorable. Please contact me if you can help me out and spread the word. I live in Northern GA close to Atlanta, but I travel around north Georgia quite a bit. 
Mom will also be looking for a home, she has spent her life so far reproducing and she deserves a place to live her life happily. She is really curious and has come a long way in trusting people. Already litter box trained too!!!

All of the babies and mom are all hooded.

1. Agouti Dumbo Male
2. Agouti Rex Female
3. Agouti Rex Male
4. Agouti Female
5. Champagne Dumbo Rex Female
6. Champagne Dumbo Rex Male
7. Champagne Dumbo Male
8. Dark Fawn Dumbo Rex Male
9. Light Fawn Dumbo Female
10. Blue Agouti Dumbo Male
11. Blue Agouti Rex Male
12.Blue Rex Female

Mom is a beautiful black eyed dark fawn female.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Aw they are so lovely! I wish I could take two off your hands. I don't travel to Georgia really though. The champagne ones are adorable.


----------



## Cocoriggs89

Awe bow cute. But I to am not near Georgia. 


Luna and Isis mom


----------



## Hgzznksss

I wish you were our west! I'm n Vegas and would love a couple to add to my family.


----------



## mskeebster

Would love to add some to my family but I am all the way in Indianapolis! Best of luck finding them homes. They are adorable!


----------



## Maiden

When the babies open their eyes get a picture with the eyes open, okay?


----------



## unlikelyfather

Oh man would I love one of the agouti hoodeds. They're gorgeous. I'm a far cry from Georgia and I don't think it'd be fair to ask for any to be shipped, especially since I'd only want one. 

Sigh. 

Good luck finding them homes, they're beautiful.


----------



## Korra

Ok, so everyone has homes except two little girls. Almost everyone has already gone to their new homes. Two boys are going today and the last girl is joining another female tomorrow. The little girls I have left are the agouti girl and the blue rex. Both are hooded and both are female. Again, I live in North GA and am willing to meet somewhere. Please someone help these two rescue babies find a loving home.


----------



## kelii

Aww I wish I found this thread sooner. I'm looking for some rex girls. I live in N. Georgia, too.


----------



## Korra

I wish you had as well. They all got homes several weeks ago. I know a petstore that sells baby rex rats, but I would not recommend buying from a pet store.


----------



## pipsqueak

ahh so freaking cute!! 
ugh sadly its too far


----------



## Korra

It's ok, they all have homes anyway haha!


----------



## kelii

I don't like petstores either, but no breeders have any rats right now, and won't for a while  Can I ask which one it is?


----------



## TheRatPack8

Oooh I want the blue Rex!! Where do you live?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

The Petland in Athens. They breed mostly blue berk and hooded rexes, mixtures of top and dumbo. But honestly, unless you are desperate I wouldn't. A friend of mine rescued from there and immediately had to go to a vet and drop 300 on her new male rat because of bad housing.


----------



## kelii

Don't worry, thats too far for me. Keep me in mind if you run across anymore babies


----------

